

Ask HN: Which mobile framework do you use with PhoneGap? - lefnire

I recently finished a PhoneGap project using some very simple Backbone + jQuery Mobile. I figured that was the defacto stack, but it had some major performance issues - especially on older Android devices. Searching around, I found others had similar complaints. TMK, much of the performance problems came from jQuery - a dependency of jQM, and which can't be swapped with Zepto when using jQM.<p>Anyway - I'm not complaining, it helped me prototype fast and it was fine on newer devices; if that's what people recommend, I'll stick to it. But I'm wondering what other people's experiences are here. I see a handful of alternative popular mobile frameworks like:<p>* jQTouch
* Sencha Touch
* jqMobi<p>Then there's always home-growing your own framework for handling native-ish look-and-feel plus animations, which TMK was LinkedIn's approach. Thoughts?
======
mcrider
My advice -- don't emulate native, it just ends up looking weird (like the
uncanny valley). Just concentrate on good design. By the way -- I just used
Backbone.js and performance is fine (jQuery mobile and especially Sencha are
overkill).

